# Solved: Unable to play .wmv in any player



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Suddenly am unable to open .wmv, as before I could. Updated all my players, even did a google search and downloaded XP codecs,
http://www.free-codecs.com/XP_Codec_Pack_download.htm
and other codecs, I'm codeced out but no video.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

all WMVs or 1 particular file? What version of WMP and what version of Windows?


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

All .wmv files. I uninstalled Windows Media Player, but I'm quite certain its version 10.
I am worjing in XP environment.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you check to see if any player is associated with the WMV files?

How are you attempting to open the files?


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

I've tried BS Player, Real Player, Winamo. Right click file -> Open with -> ....


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

i know your all codeced out but give this a try


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

t bone said:


> i know your all codeced out but give this a try


Tried that, and rebooted but no go.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

have you tried a system restore to before this started happening?


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

No system restore for some time.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

holymoly...have you tried uninstalling and downloading a new wmp10.
do you get any error messages when this occurs?

in wmp...tools>options>file types...is there a check in the wmv. box if not check it....apply>ok

do you have your system restore turned off or something?



how's everything in mississauga...i spent a week there one nite in a cheezy motel somewhere on rt.5.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Eureka! t bone, it worked! System restore was shut off and the .wmv file wasn't checked. 

Working fine. Thanks.

Until the next problem.

You'll always find a cheezy motel in every town, especially if trying to save a few bucks.
Hm, rt.5 on Dundas st. there are a few, maybe the infamous York motel?


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

that's good to hear 

i wasn't knockin your town, wish i still had a job that sent me up there


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Despite ticking off the file types, after a while the original problem has come back; inability to play .wmv in any player. Again, the file types in media player are correct, I've downloaded every video codec imaginable. 

Life's tough. What gives?


----------



## technerd89 (Jan 31, 2007)

i have this same problem. does anyone know a definitive solution?


----------

